
Creating an Unobtrusive Javascript Image Callery Using YUI - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/09/20/creating-an-unobtrusive-javascript-image-callery-using-yui/
======
makecheck
I don't like fancy image viewers. The over-animation makes it unnaturally slow
to move from image to image, and the "window-like" appearance plays tricks on
my muscle memory (e.g. sometimes making me use the close-window key to "close"
the viewer, only to kill my whole browser window).

It's hard to go wrong with a simple list of thumbnail links. They work
everywhere, they give the user flexibility (e.g. I can "open in new window"
several of them if I want to, or resize), and they take almost no time to
implement.

